# Torn seats NOT covered under extended warranty



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I was going to reply on an older thread as an update, but I chose to make a new thread hoping that more people will read this...

I finally went to the dealer to show them the split at the seams on one of my rear seats. He was knowledgeable about the problem and stated that yes it is a common problem and that it is from shrinkage in the sun. He suggest to tint the rear window to help prevent it from happening again.

When we went back to his computer, he pulled up my account and asked how many miles I had. This is when he informed me that "interior fit and finish" components of a vehicle are only covered "3 years, 36,000 miles" even thought I purchased the 5 year, 60,000 mile warranty. 

So now I have to go find a business that specializes in sewing the seat back together and pay out of pocket. And now I see this post about the fuel rail (or whatever) that rubs, leaks, and may result in a fire. Huh, smartbuy is up in a few months...I'll be damned if I'm going to pay 400 plus a month on a balloon payment and then worry about maintenance. I think I'm gonna bail in April.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you purchased the GMPP, the fuel line is covered. 
The seats are not. The dealer does have the option to help you out on this. Being they know about this they should help you with this. It would be in their best interest to do this (depending on just how far from warranty you are.)

I never heard of seats shrinking. If leather seats shrink then why isn't this happening to Vets, etc? My opinion is the threads are getting sun rot or is being affected by the heat and deteriorating. Bad thread maybe?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

that's my guess as well...good luck to a good guy...go get 'em GTOJon.
Bill


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> He was knowledgeable about the problem and stated that yes it is a common problem and that it is from shrinkage in the sun.


Ahhhhhh! So that's why they keep our cows in the shade out here in Cali. 

He may be knowledgeable about the problem but he damn sure doesn't have a clue about why it's happening.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys.

I have a little over 50,000 miles...which means I have 10,000 left on the warranty OR another 16 months. 

When I was leaving, the guy said he will talk to his manager to see what they can do. The problem is, the place they would bring it to is an HOUR drive away! So one of the employees would be driving the car...:willy: This dealer I go to is already 33 miles away in one direction. I go to them for the more 'detailed' or 'important' things. If it's just an oil change, I go to the dealer that's only 5 miles away.

I made an appointment for Monday anyway for 1) oil change 2) belt chirps a little when starting the car for the first time, hopefully tensioner under warranty, 3) something in the dashboard rattles continuously while driving, sounds like the defogger vent on driver's side.

I always bring them a list LOL...so maybe they'll take care of me since they know I am meticulous about things.....OR they'll do just the opposite! :lol:


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

OH CRAP, and thanks for the reminder: 4) check/fix fuel rail line. I gotta write all this down. I'd hate to forget something after driving that far!

I forgot to mention. I wonder if the G8's have this problem too. I described the problem to the guy and before he opened my account on the computer he said, let's have a look. As we were about to walk out of the door he said, oh is it a G8?

So either a) the G8's have this problem too, or b) he saw my car and accidentally said G8 while thinking GTO...because all I could say was 'no it's the'.....and he finished my sentence, GTO.


----------



## Goat5 (Jun 16, 2007)

*split seams*

Aw, crap. I just noticed mine split in four places, and I see from the discussion that extended warranty doesn't cover. I have a 2005, and it does sit in the sun while I'm at work. This is pretty bogus, if you ask me. 

Gary Livick




GTOJon said:


> I was going to reply on an older thread as an update, but I chose to make a new thread hoping that more people will read this...
> 
> I finally went to the dealer to show them the split at the seams on one of my rear seats. He was knowledgeable about the problem and stated that yes it is a common problem and that it is from shrinkage in the sun. He suggest to tint the rear window to help prevent it from happening again.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My girlfriend just had her rear sets done under her warrenty. It is covered if the stiching pulls apart. They order new covers, install them, your car smells brand new for awhile, and the rear seats looks like poo for a few weeks while the foam fills the leather again.

BUT IT IS COVERED. There is a Pontiac dealer in Limerick, PA. Ask for Angel. He knows all us local GTO owners. He also has a sweet turbo Viper.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

so it *IS* covered under the _*EXTENDED*_ warranty...not the 3 year 36K mile warranty???
Bill


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> My girlfriend just had her rear sets done under her warrenty. It is covered if the stiching pulls apart. They order new covers, install them, your car smells brand new for awhile, and the rear seats looks like poo for a few weeks while the foam fills the leather again.
> 
> BUT IT IS COVERED. There is a Pontiac dealer in Limerick, PA. Ask for Angel. He knows all us local GTO owners. He also has a sweet turbo Viper.


Can you be specific about your girlfriend's warranty? Is her warranty the 'original' warranty or does she have an extended warranty?

It IS covered under the 36,000 mile warranty, yes. But I paid extra at the beginning to have the 5 year 60,000 warranty. The dealer said that even though I got this extended warranty from the start (brand new), such a repair is still only covered up to the 36,000.

With that said, is your girlfriend's car 3/36,000?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The seats are most definitely covered under the normal 3/36. They are NOT covered under the GMPP extended,and I would doubt they'd be covered by any other basic extended warranty. Operative world <basic>


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> My girlfriend just had her rear sets done under her warrenty. It is covered if the stiching pulls apart. They order new covers, install them, your car smells brand new for awhile, and the rear seats looks like poo for a few weeks while the foam fills the leather again.
> 
> BUT IT IS COVERED. There is a Pontiac dealer in Limerick, PA. Ask for Angel. He knows all us local GTO owners. He also has a sweet turbo Viper.


Here is the contact information:

Fred Beans Pontiac of Limerick 
40 Auto Park Blvd.
Limerick, PA 19468 
serviceService: 800.244.2289 
Fred Beans Pontiac Limerick - Limerick, PA - New and Used Pontiac Dealer

I purchased my car here and have all my service done by them - - and - - yes, Angel is a cool guy.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The seats are most definitely covered under the normal 3/36. They are NOT covered under the GMPP extended,and I would doubt they'd be covered by any other basic extended warranty. Operative world <basic>


GF has 05 A4. We bought it used with 4k miles, now has 18k. It was bought GM Cert Used.

So far, rear seats were replaced, shifter leather wore and was replaced, steering wheel silver boubled, now floor clips, lug covers. its all covered.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Loubo, where in KOP are you. I live in Pottstown and worked in KOP for the last 2 years until I just lost my job.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The seats are most definitely covered under the normal 3/36. They are NOT covered under the GMPP extended,and I would doubt they'd be covered by any other basic extended warranty. Operative world <basic>


Yes, that's pretty much what the dealer told me. Interior componants are only covered on the 3/36,000 and nothing more, even under the extended warranty (even if the extended warranty was purchased when the car was brand new like I did).

Maybe it can be restitched at an upholstery shop like the dealer had suggested to me for anyone else in the same situation.


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Just happened to mine too*

2006 GTO - seams separated on the top rear seats.
This shouldn't happen on a $30k vehicle.
I'll call my dealer and see what they say. I'm over 3 1/2 years,
but I'm well under 30k mileage.
We'll see.


----------

